# What's your opinion of Pin-X for pinworm infection?



## emma1325 (May 23, 2005)

Hi,

We've been struggling with an ongoing pinworm infection in my girls (ages 3 and 5) for what seems like forever.

We've cleaned up their diet, washed sheets almost every day, changed underwear every morning, etc. We've also done a course of Pin-X (we treated the whole family, and re-treated 2 weeks following.)

But they're back...








I've seen the evidence myself on both girls after they complained of their "hineys itching."

Please, please tell me WWYD...would you go for a script from the ped at this point, or just do the Pin-X again? Sheesh...I'm confused. I've checked out the previous posts here and they've left my head spinning. Any previous experiences with a positive outcome would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## greeny (Apr 27, 2007)

I think sometimes you have to take Pin-X more than once (and sometimes more than twice) to completely get rid of an infestation.

Keeping the sheets, clothes, and surfaces where the kids play and things they touch (especially in the bathroom) clean will help a lot too.


----------



## Ginny-mommy (Apr 25, 2007)

The prescription medication, Vermox (mebendazole) is much more effective than Pin-X. You need at least 2 doses (2 weeks apart). You may need more than that, but just wait and see what happens.

After you do this you may consider using diatomaceous earth-food grade. I've never used it because I found out about it after my dd's last bout with the worms. If she gets them again (god forbid), I'm planning to try it in combination with Vermox. The reason I say go ahead with the Vermox is that relief is fairly immediate. With the diatomaceous earth, it may take several days to see symptoms improve. At least that is my understanding.

You've probably already read this thread, but just in case you haven't, here it is: http://www.mothering.com/discussions...light=pinworms

Also, I recommend putting zinc oxide (diaper cream) on the kids' bottoms at night. It keeps the worms from laying eggs and reduces the itchiness.


----------



## KMK_Mama (Jan 29, 2006)

We went through the whole pin-worm thing back in October. I had noticed itching of my own, but when I saw a worm on my son's bottom, I KNEW....and EWWWWW!! I was so grossed out I went and got Pin-X right then and there at 11 p.m. We treated the whole family 4 TIMES, every 2 weeks. It cleared them right up and they haven't been back.


----------



## Raene (Jul 24, 2008)

I am all for natural meds, in fact, I'd rather suffer usually than take anything, but when my housemate and her daughter had pinworms I took the Pin-Ex. I am so glad that I did. DD was bfing so she got her dose through me.

I lived in a natural community at the time and pinworms were transmitted to many kids via the playroom. I saw quickly that the natural cures just weren't working. I didn't think it was worth the waiting around and "trying" them...I went for the real stuff.


----------



## luv2bamommy2 (Sep 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emma1325* 
Hi,

We've been struggling with an ongoing pinworm infection in my girls (ages 3 and 5) for what seems like forever.

We've cleaned up their diet, washed sheets almost every day, changed underwear every morning, etc. We've also done a course of Pin-X (we treated the whole family, and re-treated 2 weeks following.)

But they're back...








I've seen the evidence myself on both girls after they complained of their "hineys itching."

Please, please tell me WWYD...would you go for a script from the ped at this point, or just do the Pin-X again? Sheesh...I'm confused. I've checked out the previous posts here and they've left my head spinning. Any previous experiences with a positive outcome would be greatly appreciated.

We used the homeopathic remedy *Cina*, 2 tablets 3x daily for 3 days. It cleared my DS right up. No mess, no fuss.

Research it on the web. http://www.elixirs.com/prodSearch.cf...tName=Cina&Pro or http://www.1-800homeopathy.com/produ...id=CINA&search[type]=pname&search[query]=Cina are good places to start.


----------



## Jason93 (Aug 17, 2013)

Add garlic and coconut oil. Pin worms hate both eat it and you can make a topical lotion by mixing coconut oil and garlic and applying with a q tip, just make in small doses since garlic gets strong with age, also bath with Epsom salts help relieve itching and inflammation.


----------



## Amyrose88 (Sep 14, 2014)

Has anyone ever used PinX on a baby less than a year old? I took my 8 month old to her homeopathic doctor and he recommended Cina (which hasn't seemed to work). He also said Pin X would be safe for her, but that it hasn't been tested in children her age..if anyone has used It successfully and safely in a younger baby I would love to hear from you! We never use medications and I really don't want to use this on my baby multiple times, but I also want these out of our lives! Thank you!


----------



## Kellybellyjelly (Sep 21, 2014)

*They never go away*

Dealing with this for 3 months now. I was going to order cina but if it hasn't worked for you I think I'll save my money. We've tried mebendazole albendazole pin, garlic, de, you name it we've tried it and we've never had relief. Did u retry the cina? Did it ever work? My youngest is 3 months and I fell terrible medicating her. I feel like people want to push the natural route so badly that they falsely post that de or cina worked easily for them, but I've never met anyone who said it truley worked.


----------

